# Best winter tires for a 2018 X1?



## bossman280 (Oct 2, 2016)

Near Toronto Canada, with a 2018 X1 AWD. Moderate amount of snow here during winter.
Buying winter tires for the first time for this vehicle. 225-50-18 size.

I still do not like run flats so considering regular winter radials.

Local tire store insists that Nokian are best but I have had good experience in the past with Michelins on other cars. Nokians have good reviews over time. The issue I have is that Nokian tires have limited distribution here and it may be really inconvenient if I have to replace one but I am open to buy them. New tire model "Michelin X-Ice Snow" are getting some good first reviews but these are often company sponsored. 

What are recommendations for snow tires - run flats perhaps but especially regular non-run flats?

Also, any suggestions about winter-rated rims would also be appreciated?
thanks.


----------

